# help



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello i resently took on two girl gerbils from a friend i was hoping to intergrate with two of my females a mum and daughter duo. we keep them in a divided cage for two weeks swapping sides at 1 week then. on sunday a sand bath and intros in the bath was going swimmingly for about ten mins then a little squabbled between two came about nothing serious but them back in cage with divider for another two or one weeks, but the little naughty gerbils chewed through the divider and had a full on scrap ive removed the two new ones from the cage all together now but what i want to know will this mean they can never be reintroduced now? id like them to live together if this is possible and advice please


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I would keep them separate, they are fine in two duos. Not an expert on Gerbils though. But I have dealt with dwarf hamsters and bonding which didn't go so well... 

But I would keep them separate for now - at least until someone with more knowledge comes along


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

nettleboo said:


> Hello i resently took on two girl gerbils from a friend i was hoping to intergrate with two of my females a mum and daughter duo. we keep them in a divided cage for two weeks swapping sides at 1 week then. on sunday a sand bath and intros in the bath was going swimmingly for about ten mins then a little squabbled between two came about nothing serious but them back in cage with divider for another two or one weeks, but the little naughty gerbils chewed through the divider and had a full on scrap ive removed the two new ones from the cage all together now but what i want to know will this mean they can never be reintroduced now? id like them to live together if this is possible and advice please


I would PM GerbilNik they are the resident gerbil expert 
Sorry I can't help but gerbils are one of the few rodents I have never had the joy of owning.


----------

